# EOS-1D X Mark II Announcement Next Week [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2016)

```
<p>We were told a little while ago that there were <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/invites-for-february-canon-press-event-going-out-cr3/">media invites sent out</a> for the first week of February, and all assumptions were that it was for the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p>We now have a few more people confirming an announcement on Monday or Tuesday of next week, it’ll all depend where you are on the planet.</p>
<p>We do find it strange that Canon has opted not to tease the new camera, that always made things a little more interesting.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 27, 2016)

The suspense is killing me....


;D


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2016)

danski0224 said:


> The suspense is killing me....
> 
> 
> ;D


Not me - my bank account is still in tears over my 1D X and many other L purchases in the last year or two. The last thing I need is a new and very expensive camera to lust over 

Okay, who am I kidding, I can't wait to see the 1D X Mark II!!!


----------



## Etienne (Jan 27, 2016)

It's probably not in my future, but I am really curious to see what technology Canon has in the pipeline.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jan 27, 2016)

Etienne said:


> It's probably not in my future, but I am really curious to see what technology Canon has in the pipeline.



This!

It's DEFINITELY not in my future (at least while it's new and current and probably not ever), but the trickle down tech and seeing Canon put patents to work is where my interest lies.


----------



## gsealy (Jan 27, 2016)

It will be very interesting. First of all, we'll find out the specs on the camera. But it will also tell us something about Canon's strategy going forward. Then there is the price. Hmmm. . . Can I get 1 year no interest from PayPal Credit?


----------



## Eldar (Jan 27, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > The suspense is killing me....
> ...


He he, more weak characters than mine will be tested here 

I will make plans to get one of the top models from PhaseOne, then struggle with the budget for that for a while and then change my mind and get the 1DXII instead. At that time it will look a bargain


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 27, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We do find it strange that Canon has opted not to tease the new camera,



what a weird statement - you know that canon never has teased a 1 series body before. they have teased out the 5 series, and 7. never the 1 series.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

First of all "HELL YES" I can't wait.

Secondly, I'll put on the financial planner hat for a moment and suggest to those who really NEED a 1DX2 type camera to operate their business to NOT use a credit card unless you're getting a lot of bonus points and/or have a very low interest rate on the card. I can only speak for those in the USA like myself, but do consider and investigate a HELOC (Home Equity Line of Credit) on your primary residence. Your interest rate will be considerably lower than a credit card, you won't burn up your cash savings (which you should be using to perhaps buy some oil and gas company stocks right now ;-) and best of all, the interest you do pay will be tax-deductible as part of a home mortgage. That, of course, is in addition to the tax write off you would likely have on your business from depreciation of the camera that would amortize over a few years.


----------



## H. Jones (Jan 27, 2016)

Actually kind of hoping Canon can hold off on announcing it for a month or two while I finish getting some more money saved up for it-- I'd love to preorder a 1-series for once!


----------



## avbmenon (Jan 27, 2016)

About time............


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jan 27, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > The suspense is killing me....
> ...



Dang it. I'm still $2k short of (the expected) $6k price. Hmmmm, what can I sell?

You only need one kidney, right


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 27, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...
> We do find it strange that Canon has opted not to tease the new camera, that always made things a little more interesting.
> ...


Of course that's a bad marketing idea for rumors pages  but maybe it's the way to address the main audience for that product ???


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 27, 2016)

Canon dont need to tease they know your teasing yourselves trying to preempt the specification of the camera/s as they could do a Nikon and make it a double launch as well.


----------



## Jacen (Jan 27, 2016)

Like others have said, my interest is sadly only in what new tech standard Canon is going to bring to the table. However, if they do a double launch, say of an M4 (Fullframe, EF lens compatible) or an SL2, then suddenly I will have to start to look at budgets and so on.
Of course, having a (paid for) 1DXII would be the point in which I would consider myself well of on my photography. Sadly I'm not there quite yet.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 27, 2016)

This is purely for pros who can earn back the money or rent shops, $6000 is way out of my league.


----------



## nehemiah (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm not a pro, and I have a 5d3, but would love to have this as a second body. Problem is, got married on Valentine's 25 years ago, and so I had saved and would need to do something special this Valentine's/25th Anniversary. 

I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?


----------



## GuyF (Jan 27, 2016)

You can just smell the grey imports lining up, can't you?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Nehemiah. 
I would suggest that the answer to this is, it depends on whether you have a prenup that protects your camera gear when your good lady divorces you because you scrimped on your 25th anniversary!  
Or to put it bluntly, buy her the damn necklace bozo! (Cheesy grin here as I'm trying to be funny and the emoticons won't work) 

Cheers, Graham. 



nehemiah said:


> I'm not a pro, and I have a 5d3, but would love to have this as a second body. Problem is, got married on Valentine's 25 years ago, and so I had saved and would need to do something special this Valentine's/25th Anniversary.
> 
> I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 27, 2016)

nehemiah said:


> I'm not a pro, and I have a 5d3, but would love to have this as a second body. Problem is, got married on Valentine's 25 years ago, and so I had saved and would need to do something special this Valentine's/25th Anniversary.
> 
> I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?



Necklace, no question. You can get a camera any day, but a 25th Anniversary has to be a once in a lifetime occurrence. Actually, I wonder now if anybody has had two 25th anniversaries, I know there are many, including my grandparents, who did 50, but are there any wed twice for 25 years out there?


----------



## Etienne (Jan 27, 2016)

nehemiah said:


> I'm not a pro, and I have a 5d3, but would love to have this as a second body. Problem is, got married on Valentine's 25 years ago, and so I had saved and would need to do something special this Valentine's/25th Anniversary.
> 
> I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?



Buy the 1DX II, and give her permission to buy her own necklace


----------



## Luds34 (Jan 27, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably not in my future, but I am really curious to see what technology Canon has in the pipeline.
> ...



Count me in this boat as well. The 5D4 or 6D2 will be more my pace/price/style.


----------



## NorbR (Jan 27, 2016)

nehemiah said:


> I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?



The 1DX II will surely come with a neck strap, so technically it could be called a (somewhat heavy) necklace.
There, problem solved.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

NorbR said:


> nehemiah said:
> 
> 
> > I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?
> ...



I like the way this guy thinks.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> I like the way this guy thinks.



+1 ;D


----------



## ams2d (Jan 27, 2016)

NorbR said:


> nehemiah said:
> 
> 
> > I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?
> ...



Good idea but then that gives her something to use. 

Buy the camera, take pictures of several necklaces and give her the pictures saying you were going to buy them but didn’t because you know they would actually fail to compare to her beauty ... then book a room at a hotel for the next month or year or two.


----------



## Ferris (Jan 27, 2016)

nehemiah said:


> I'm not a pro, and I have a 5d3, but would love to have this as a second body. Problem is, got married on Valentine's 25 years ago, and so I had saved and would need to do something special this Valentine's/25th Anniversary.
> 
> I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?




EASY! Just get the 1DX2, and make a separate purchase of a fancy, high-end neck strap. How is this an issue?


----------



## CSD (Jan 27, 2016)

The only reason I'm interested in the new 1Dx is that it will set the expectations for the new 5D, we'll have a firmer idea of what Canon will do with the next 5D camera given what they did with the 5D Mk III.


----------



## miz (Jan 27, 2016)

Why not wait for CP+?
I quess there will be 5dmkIV announcement then.
Canon feels burning ground i hope.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 27, 2016)

I had a dream last night that Canon announced the 5D4 alongside the 1DX2.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

miz said:


> Why not wait for CP+?
> I quess there will be 5dmkIV announcement then.
> Canon feels burning ground i hope.



Why not own CP+ before CP+ even starts? Cuz this way, they will. CP+ will likely be the first time people will be able to go hands-on with it. The Media event is a small controlled environment to make it official and gear up the anxiety for CP+


----------



## nicksotgiu (Jan 27, 2016)

So close!!  8)


----------



## tpatana (Jan 27, 2016)

Nininini said:


> This is purely for pros who can earn back the money or rent shops,



I'm not pro, and I don't think I'll ever make the money back. Still I'm planning to buy this assuming there's enough improvements over Mk1.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 27, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably not in my future, but I am really curious to see what technology Canon has in the pipeline.
> ...



Same here. No matter how fantastic the 1D series may be - for me it's important to have a body that has the option to go 'gripless' for travel purposes. Hence I'm interested to see what this camera might bring to the 5D Mk IV. The delta in price is another - I'd rather spend that on glass and airline tickets


----------



## rang (Jan 27, 2016)

nehemiah said:


> I'm not a pro, and I have a 5d3, but would love to have this as a second body. Problem is, got married on Valentine's 25 years ago, and so I had saved and would need to do something special this Valentine's/25th Anniversary.
> 
> I really would appreciate your advice -- do I still go ahead with the necklace purchase I had planned on, or do I get the 1DX2 and give her a nicely worded Valentine's Card?




Been married for 30+ years (and I'm still alive and haven't ended up /yet/ on the 11oclock news as a victim of domestic violence) - so which choice do you think would promote the domestic tranquility???

As conflicted as you may be...think "happy wife, happy life". And STOP reading any reviews that come out on this rig when it is announced/shipping.

:-|


----------



## eml58 (Jan 27, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I will make plans to get one of the top models from PhaseOne, then struggle with the budget for that for a while and then change my mind and get the 1DXII instead. At that time it will look a bargain



Just a heads up Eldar, the list price for the XF100MP (including 80 Lens) is US$48K, I negotiated with a supplier here in Australia & another in Singapore & finally got the price down to USD$ US$30.5k both suppliers were in contact with Phase one Denmark to see what they could reduce to, both prices include 5% & 7% GST respectively, which you can claim back when you leave either Australia or Singapore.

So keep in mind there's a reasonable amount of fat in the pricing.

But, it's still 30k, and it's never going to do what the 1Dx or 1Dx II does, but it's not what it was designed for of course. But with the scenery you have, the phase One can't be beaten.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 27, 2016)

eml58 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I will make plans to get one of the top models from PhaseOne, then struggle with the budget for that for a while and then change my mind and get the 1DXII instead. At that time it will look a bargain
> ...



Not saying the Phase One isn't an amazing tool, but one has to wonder how much 'better' it is at, say, landscapes, than a three shot stitch from the 5DRS with it's better portability and wider lens selection. Of course you can always stitch the Phase One, but we all have to answer the question 'How much is enough?' sooner or later. 

Very interesting that the actual 'street price' is so much lower then the advertised price, truth be told for a commercial studio, where I see the real market for the Phase One, that is far from an outrageous price.


----------



## In-The-Dark (Jan 28, 2016)

CSD said:


> The only reason I'm interested in the new 1Dx is that it will set the expectations for the new 5D, we'll have a firmer idea of what Canon will do with the next 5D camera given what they did with the 5D Mk III.



. . . . . and the 6DII as well.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We were told a little while ago that there were <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/invites-for-february-canon-press-event-going-out-cr3/">media invites sent out</a> for the first week of February, and all assumptions were that it was for the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
> <p>We now have a few more people confirming an announcement on Monday or Tuesday of next week, it’ll all depend where you are on the planet.</p>
> <p>We do find it strange that Canon has opted not to tease the new camera, that always made things a little more interesting.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



I'm so sick of hearing about the 1DX MKII already. No matter what they put out it's going to be a disappointment. If they put in two different types of cards I'll wait for the 1DX MKIII with multipoint auto AWB and auto lens MA. Worth the 2 year wait


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 28, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> I'm so sick of hearing about the 1DX MKII already. No matter what they put out it's going to be a disappointment. If they put in two different types of cards I'll wait for the 1DX MKIII with multipoint auto AWB and auto lens MA. Worth the 2 year wait



It's going to be a lot longer than that, expect 4 years as a minimum given previous 1 series lifespans and statements by Canon saying releases will be further apart as technology has matured and the market shrunk.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sick of hearing about the 1DX MKII already. No matter what they put out it's going to be a disappointment. If they put in two different types of cards I'll wait for the 1DX MKIII with multipoint auto AWB and auto lens MA. Worth the 2 year wait
> ...



Sure hope so because having that kind of investment drop in value so fast is discouraging. The very reason, like others, I started out pouring most of my investment into glass. However, given my proven love for what I'm doing the last three years, I'm going for it. I loved my short time with the 1D4, except for the drop in MP. I really thought the weight would discourage me but it was counterbalanced by the features. Noisy shutter - sure hope it's improved.

Jack

Jack


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 28, 2016)

miz said:


> Why not wait for CP+?
> I quess there will be 5dmkIV announcement then.
> Canon feels burning ground i hope.



a minor thing called "superbowl"


----------



## Diltiazem (Jan 28, 2016)

No blurry picture of the camera yet and we will have to wait few more days for the announcement. 
That's really frustrating. 8)

I am hoping that rumors are true, especially the all AF point AF at f8.


----------



## CSD (Jan 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Not saying the Phase One isn't an amazing tool, but one has to wonder how much 'better' it is at, say, landscapes, than a three shot stitch from the 5DRS with it's better portability and wider lens selection. Of course you can always stitch the Phase One, but we all have to answer the question 'How much is enough?' sooner or later.



The advantage of the 100mp isn't so much the resolving power or even it's image size but the simple fact it's got one of the best colour dynamic ranges of any camera on the market at 16bit bit depth, the Canon is around 14 bits if I remember rightly. Some of the landscape images being produced by this camera I've seen is nothing short of amazing when it comes to editing. It's also got a very faithful scene colour reproduction, which you'd either love or hate.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 28, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Not saying the Phase One isn't an amazing tool, but one has to wonder how much 'better' it is at, say, landscapes, than a three shot stitch from the 5DRS with it's better portability and wider lens selection. Of course you can always stitch the Phase One, but we all have to answer the question 'How much is enough?' sooner or later.
> 
> Very interesting that the actual 'street price' is so much lower then the advertised price, truth be told for a commercial studio, where I see the real market for the Phase One, that is far from an outrageous price.



And that's why to date I've not gone down the Phase One path (but I've looked over the fence a few times now), if I was more involved with Landscapes, perhaps, but the 5DsR works quite well for now, and it leaves me enough change from not buying a Phase One to buy 5 1Dx II Bodies, not sure what I'de do with 5 of them of course.

But, 16 Bit, and if you have the time to set up right, amazing files coming out of the XF100MP, Even at 30k it's 10k over the price I'de be prepared to pay, so I'll likely not own one just yet.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 28, 2016)

eml58 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Not saying the Phase One isn't an amazing tool, but one has to wonder how much 'better' it is at, say, landscapes, than a three shot stitch from the 5DRS with it's better portability and wider lens selection. Of course you can always stitch the Phase One, but we all have to answer the question 'How much is enough?' sooner or later.
> ...


The only reason I mentioned the PhaseOne was for self deceit. When you try to fit USD35k (plus lenses) into your budget, it hurts. So after awhile, you shift to the 1DXII and suddenly USD6k looks a bargain. 

For my use I get everything I need from the 5DSR, when it comes to landscapes. The 1DXII will be for thongs that move and do so in challenging light. 

I am looking forward to the announcement. Would have liked a few more pixles though.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll be very interested in how it will perform.
I bought the 5DSR hoping it would be an amazing step forward from the 5DIII.
I really haven't found it to be so.
It's ISO performance is very poor compared to the 5D III.
It's really a specialised camera to be used at low ISO and on a tripod.
I don't find the resolution amazingly better than a 5DIII.

I'll be interested in on how the 1DX II performs at higher ISOs for low light and indoor sports shooting.
My expectation is that it will be very good at this (its predecessor was very good but it will be interesting how the technology evolved).


----------



## EZphoto (Jan 28, 2016)

New 5D mark IV or 1Dx [mark I]
If the price will be olmost the same?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2016)

EZphoto said:


> New 5D mark IV or 1Dx [mark I]
> If the price will be olmost the same?


Rumors say that 1DX Mark II will cost approximately $ 6,000.
It has not mentioned the price of 5D Mark iv.


----------



## Diko (Jan 28, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> NorbR said:
> 
> 
> > nehemiah said:
> ...


+1


By the way: does anyone remember how the 1Dx was announced? If I recall correctly Canon present new flagships on their own events, not on shows where they'll merge with competitors' new tech. If correct than IMO it's a smart move. ;-)


----------



## Omid Photography (Jan 28, 2016)

I am using Canon 1 Dx at the moment. Really looking forward to 1 Dx II with higher mega pixle and a better dynamic range


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Jan 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The 1DXII will be for thongs that move and do so in challenging light.



I look forward to seeing some of your shots of moving thongs in challenging light. Probably NSFW.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The only reason I mentioned the PhaseOne was for self deceit. When you try to fit USD35k (plus lenses) into your budget, it hurts. So after awhile, you shift to the 1DXII and suddenly USD6k looks a bargain.
> 
> For my use I get everything I need from the 5DSR, when it comes to landscapes. The 1DXII will be for thongs that move and do so in challenging light.
> 
> I am looking forward to the announcement. Would have liked a few more pixles though.



Ahh, tongue in cheek comment, understood, we have that in Australia as well, here it's called humour 

I've been happy with the 5DsR, To the point where I'll now sell my 2 5DMKIII Bodies (as well as my 2 1Dx units), but, having tested the XF100MP for 3 days (mistake obviously), I now look at the 5DsR in a new light, it's a very good camera body, but it's not a Phase One 100MP, and of course it wasn't meant to be, for anyone selling large prints of Landscape, or studio work, the Phase One is the Camera that makes the most sense, pity about the establishment cost.

The other camera that is currently impressing me is the Sony RX1R II, on my recent Holiday to Europe I just got tired of carrying the 5DsR & Lenses I bought the Sony, hugely impressed in this small camera, the 42MP sensor is producing wonderful files.


----------



## EZphoto (Jan 28, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> EZphoto said:
> 
> 
> > New 5D mark IV or 1Dx [mark I]
> ...


HI. 
I didn't mention the 1Dx mark 2.
I ment to the mark 1, that cost now about 4600$, and after the mark ll will come out, it will cost as the new 5D lV. 
So what is better


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2016)

EZphoto said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > EZphoto said:
> ...


Making a guessing exercise, I'd say the future 5D Mark iv going to have image quality at high ISO, similar to the current 1DX.

Probably the 5D Mark IV will have sharper images in low ISO, and AF system as good as 5DS.

The only certainty is that 1D series cameras will be more resistant to heavy use and harsh environments with rain or dust.


----------



## EZphoto (Jan 28, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> EZphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...


And it have a grip bild in already that cost 250$ at least


----------

